# Tests find only marijuana in face-chewer's system



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

*Now we need a "zombie with munchies" smilie* 



*Tests find only marijuana in face-chewer's system*

       

By SUZETTE LABOY, Associated Press  18 hours ago if MIAMI (AP)  Lab tests detected only marijuana in the system of a Florida man shot while chewing on another man's face, the medical examiner said Wednesday, ruling out other street drugs including the components typically found in the stimulants known as "bath salts."
There has been much speculation about what drugs, if any, would lead to the bizarre behavior that authorities said Rudy Eugene exhibited before and during the gruesome attack that left the other man horribly disfigured. A Miami police union official had suggested that Eugene, who was shot and killed by an officer, was probably under the influence of bath salts.
The Miami-Dade County Medical Examiner said in a news release that the toxicology detected marijuana, but it didn't find any other street drugs, alcohol or prescription drugs. Eugene also tested negative for adulterants commonly mixed with street drugs.
The department ruled out the most common components found in so-called bath salts, which mimic the effects of cocaine or methamphetamine and have been associated with bizarre crimes in recent months. An outside forensic toxicology lab, which took a second look at the results, also confirmed the absence of bath salts, synthetic marijuana and LSD.
Messages left with the medical examiner's office for comment were not immediately returned.
The Drug Enforcement Administration last year temporarily outlawed the possession and sale of three synthetic stimulants sometimes packaged as "bath salts." Several states have also moved to ban the drugs, often sold on the Internet and in head shops and other retail outlets. The bans don't affect the kinds of bath salts added to tubs for their fragrance and cosmetic benefits.
An expert on toxicology testing said that marijuana alone wasn't likely to cause behavior as strange as Eugene's.
"The problem today is that there is an almost an infinite number of chemical substances out there that can trigger unusual behavior," said Dr. Bruce Goldberger, Professor and Director of Toxicology at the University of Florida.
Goldberger said that the medical examiner's office in Miami is known for doing thorough work and that he's confident they and the independent lab covered as much ground as possible. But it's nearly impossible for toxicology testing to keep pace with new formulations of synthetic drugs.
"There are many of these synthetic drugs that we currently don't have the methodology to test on, and that is not the fault of the toxicology lab. The challenge today for the toxicology lab is to stay on top of these new chemicals and develop methodologies for them, but it's very difficult and very expensive." Goldberger said. "There is no one test or combination of tests that can detect every possible substance out there."
An addiction expert said she wouldn't rule out marijuana causing the agitation.
"It could have been the strain of marijuana that increases the dopamine in the brain, such as sativa," said Dr. Patricia Junquera, assistant professor at the Department of Psychiatry at the University of Miami Miller School of Medicine.
There are two strains of marijuana called sativa and indica. The sativa increases dopamine and gives you energy while decreasing pain threshold. Indica is a "sleepy high," she explained.
"People don't really know what the amount of either is in each little packet of marijuana," she explained. "And we can't differentiate between the two in the blood, much less in a dead person."
She also suggested that if Eugene had a mental disorder, "the marijuana could have increased even further the dopamine levels and aggravated the situation. So that can't be ruled out."
It's not clear what led to the May 26 attack on Ronald Poppo, a 65-year-old homeless man who remains hospitalized. Eugene's friends and family have said he was religious, not violent and that he didn't drink or do drugs harder than marijuana.
"There's no answer for it, not really," Eugene's younger brother, Marckenson Charles, said in an interview. "Anybody who knew him knows this wasn't the person we knew him to be. Whatever triggered him, there is no answer for this."
Surveillance video from a nearby building shows Eugene stripping Poppo and pummeling him, before appearing to hunch over and lie on top of him. The police officer who shot Eugene to death said he growled at the officer when he told him to stop.
Charles, Eugene's brother, said the family does not plan to pursue any legal action against the police for shooting Eugene.
"They used the force they felt was necessary, even if we don't agree with that,' he said.
He said that Eugene has been buried.
Shortly before the attack, a person driving on the MacArthur Causeway told a 911 dispatcher a "completely naked man" was on top of one of the light poles on the causeway and "acting like Tarzan." Still, police have said little about what may prompted Eugene to attack Poppo.
Poppo has undergone several surgeries and remains hospitalized. His left eye was removed, but doctors said earlier this month they were trying to find a way to restore vision in his right eye. He will need more surgeries before he can explore the options for reconstructing his face, doctors have said. A message left with the hospital was not immediately returned.
Poppo's family has said it had no contact with him for more than 30 years and thought he was dead.
Eugene's girlfriend, meanwhile, has said he never showed any signs of violence. Yovonka Bryant said she and Eugene often read the Bible and the Quran together, and often watched a religious television program in the mornings. She said she never saw Eugene drink and only saw him smoke marijuana once at a party.
_Associated Press writer Jennifer Kay contributed to this report._
Copyright © 2012 The Associated Press. All rights reserved.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

OKAY,  I'm currently scripting a movie titled "Killer Munchies". Raise your hand if you wanna be an extra...lol...sorry humor is a coping mechanism. 

It seems most likely that this sick (and now deceased) individual had some sort of undiagnosed schizophrenia exacerbated by a strong "heady" type bud. I dunno :confused2:, there's alot of sick undiagnosed ppl out there, and alot of them homeless unfortunately....

Much eace: & :bongin: rips,

7greeneyes


----------



## nvthis (Jun 28, 2012)

Hear's the headline for yahoo!.. Guess they got that name right, at least...

*Cannabis cannibal? Pot, not bath salts, found in Miami face-eating killers system*


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 28, 2012)

they really go at the religious angle.. 

id say weed in his system unrelated or at worst aggravated a mental condition.


----------



## Locked (Jun 28, 2012)

....

Just when MJ legalization is gaining momentum this happens and all the pin heads will say " See we told you pot is an evil, bad drug!"    I hope common sense prevails and this is seen as a disturbed individual and not made into anti marijuana propaganda.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 28, 2012)

can you imagine how bad it would have been without the weed jeez.


----------



## FlyingTooLow (Jun 30, 2012)

I have smoked pot for over 40 years and have never been inclined to attack anyone.

The worst experience I had with marijuana was spending 5 years in Federal Prison for a pot offense.

While there, I watched armed bank robbers come and go in as little as 20 months.

When I went to the parole board after more than 3 years 'behind the wall,' I pointed this out to the panel members. Their response: "You must understand that yours was a very serious offense."

I laughed about that for another 2 years (as I still sat in prison)...then wrote my book: 
Shoulda Robbed a Bank.

No, it is not a treatise on disproportionate sentences, but a look at what the 'marijuana culture' is really about.
People pursuing happiness in their own way. Harming no one...nor their property. Good times for all.​ 
Thats my contribution to helping point out just how ludicrous our pot laws truly are.
I hope you check it out.​


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been smoking pot for alot of years, and even though I have been inclined to attack someone while stoned for whatever reason, By the time I quit thinking about it and decided to act, I was several hours too late as the target of my inclination was long gone.


----------



## FlyingTooLow (Jul 1, 2012)

A couple of years ago, I was on a canoe-camping trip.  I was the only one stoned as my camp buddies all have to take urinalysis for their jobs.  
All on the trip were drinking pretty heavily.  Two of the lads got into a drunken argument that quickly escalated to punches.  When stoned, that's not a pretty sight to see.
The next morning, the brawlers could not have been more humble and apologetic.
They learned the evil of their lowdown ways.  We were there for fun and to share our drunken and stoned philosophies...not punch each other in the face.
Glad to hear the person you wanted to attack escaped.  I will bet that you are, too.


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 1, 2012)

FlyingTooLow said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago, I was on a canoe-camping trip. I was the only one stoned as my camp buddies all have to take urinalysis for their jobs.
> All on the trip were drinking pretty heavily. Two of the lads got into a drunken argument that quickly escalated to punches. When stoned, that's not a pretty sight to see.
> The next morning, the brawlers could not have been more humble and apologetic.
> They learned the evil of their lowdown ways. We were there for fun and to share our drunken and stoned philosophies...not punch each other in the face.
> Glad to hear the person you wanted to attack escaped. I will bet that you are, too.


 
Not the point I was making. Drunks attack each other, stoners debate, slowly.


----------



## FlyingTooLow (Jul 1, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 1, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I have been inclined to attack someone while stoned for whatever reason, By the time I quit thinking about it and decided to act, I was several hours too late as the target of my inclination was long gone.


 
Now that's funny...


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I bet the Republican's are up to this.....
> 
> Just when MJ legalization is gaining momentum this happens and all the pin heads will say " See we told you pot is an evil, bad drug!" I hope common sense prevails and this is seen as a disturbed individual and not made into anti marijuana propaganda.


 
I am a Republican, and I am quite sure I had nothing to do with it, But I am offended by your remark.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I am a Republican, and I am quite sure I had nothing to do with it, But I am offended by your remark.



VERY much like pulling the 'race card'.. Meni'.. and I must admit, I've nearly "chewed" faces off (high or sober) for accusing me of color prejudice because I don't like what the present admin' is doing to our country....:hubba:  



> "I'm not going to be using Justice Department resources to try to circumvent state laws [on medical marijuana]," Obama promised in 2008, according to an earlier _Rolling Stone_ report. But Attorney General Eric Holder announced  in 2010 that federal authorities would continue to prosecute  individuals for marijuana possession, despite its legalized status in  some states.............
> Since then, the administration has unleashed an interagency cannabis  crackdown that goes beyond anything seen under the Bush administration,  with more than 100 raids, primarily on California pot dispensaries, many  of them operating in full compliance with state laws. Since October  2009, the Justice Department has conducted more than 170 aggressive  SWAT-style raids in 9 medical marijuana states, resulting in at least 61  federal indictments, according to data compiled by Americans for Safe  Access, an advocacy group.



  pot calling the kettle black??


----------



## FlyingTooLow (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, I have followed this upcoming election extensively.
But, I cannot vote.
I only hope that those who can, choose wisely.

You know what I miss most being a 'convicted felon'?
My right to bear arms. I quit hunting in 1978...before my bust. But, I became an avid target shooter. I always loved "...the flash, roar, and recoil..." of a large calibre weapon.

By the way, the quoted line is from "A Connecticutt Yankee in King Arthur's Court" by Mark Twain.
Now there was a gifted writer.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2012)

Menimeth said:
			
		

> I am a Republican, and I am quite sure I had nothing to do with it, But I am offended by your remark.




Yeah that wld be called Sarcasm and I am not sure how anybody becomes offended over something posted online. My point was the conservatives point to stuff like this and try and vilify MJ use.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah that wld be called Sarcasm and I am not sure how anybody becomes offended over something posted online. My point was the conservatives point to stuff like this and try and vilify MJ use.



is our current admin' conservative?? (now THAT'S "sarcasm".. ) acording to rolling stones interview, it has done more damage to mmj than the pprevios 'conservative' administration..:confused2:
 "I" am conservative.. "I" am NOT pointing.. my point, you;re 'pointing' at ALL and lumping them into 'your' conceived notions, opinions.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

:woohoo: nother one o 7ge's threads locked and sunk to the bottom o Pacific..lol...

I love all you guys and never feel compelled to eat ppl faces(like Hick said altered state or not)...lol...and I'm a gun toting, meat-eating, flag-waving American who is thankful for the people who gave up their life in attempt to preserve my/our freedom.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2012)

Maybe the guy just played one to many video games or watched one too many Zombie flicks?

Sitting round the house watching some serious zombie flicks, man smokes some Marijuana and goes on Face Eating rampage.  Blame the MJ.


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> is our current admin' conservative?? (now THAT'S "sarcasm".. ) acording to rolling stones interview, it has done more damage to mmj than the pprevios 'conservative' administration..:confused2:
> "I" am conservative.. "I" am NOT pointing.. my point, you;re 'pointing' at ALL and lumping them into 'your' conceived notions, opinions.




I am pretty sure I never used the word ALL in any of my " finger pointing".  

You are right Rick Santorum and the likes of him have painted a bad portrait of what I see conservatives as. It's kind of hard not to let the evil vile crap they preach influence my view on conservatives in general. That being said I still feel the majority of conservatives and Republicans in general are anti MMJ and anti Legalization. Does that mean the current administration is pro MMJ or pro Legalization? No it doesn't.  I will be the first to admit that my point of view has been skewed by the constant hate rhetoric towards same sex marriage that seems to constantly come from the extreme right and I apologize for letting that affect my point of view on other topics like MMJ and MJ in general.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2012)

I hate it when your smoking some dank and have this feeling you need to go eat someones face.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL I guess thats the end of this thread.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick and painless is always the best route dman. :laugh:


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Even NJ wouldnt of pushed so far without a guy like Christie.




Not true at all....he has been dragging his feet on it from day one. Christie doesn't care about MMJ. All he cares about is getting fed well and often. He wld be more likely to go to the gym then actually push for true MMJ laws.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 2, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Not true at all....he has been dragging his feet on it from day one. Christie doesn't care about MMJ. All he cares about is getting fed well and often. He wld be more likely to go to the gym then actually push for true MMJ laws.



I thought Christie was half as extreme as Ron Paul. Which is pretty out there.

Sidebar:.... I messed up on VA. Sen Webb was a Dem. But sadly hes fed up with politics and doesnt want anymore parts of it. Which sucks for them. Cause he was the top ranked Sen when being ranked in the nation.
Wish he would of stuck with it for a presidential run.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2012)

> He wld be more likely to go to the gym then actually push for true MMJ laws.


  :rofl:...I do like 'you' and your sharp wit hammy. regardless of whether we see 'eye-to-eye' on eveything .


----------



## Locked (Jul 2, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl:...I do like 'you' and your sharp wit hammy. regardless of whether we see 'eye-to-eye' on eveything .




Hick I like you and I know you are not the type of conservative I hve problems with. It's just hard not to lump everyone into the crazy pile regardless of their politics...especially when the crazy ones seem to be shouting the loudest. I hve a simple philosophy. I won't do anything to harm others and I expect the same. Smoking or growing MJ hurts no one when done responsibly by adults....we all know that regardless if we are Republicans or Democrats or Independents or whatever. I take that fact and apply it to things like Gay marriage....who is being hurt? I don't want to make this political so I will stop there. Sorry I put you into the same pile of conservative nut bags that I see day in and day out spewing hate. For the record I didn't think you were with them in the first place having read your posts over the years.


----------



## Hick (Jul 2, 2012)

yeaaaa... we prolly should not go beyond the mj issue   There are just SO many issues, more pressing and IMO more important to the country's recuperating, surviving, flourishing as a world leader....    I was 'bustin' yer chops' more than anything.    you know we're 'good'.  and it's a good example of why we try to limit the discussion around mj. At least we can all agree to some extent


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

yessir _*salutes*_


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> There are just SO many issues, more pressing and IMO more important to the country's recuperating, surviving, flourishing as a world leader....



yeah that, from an outsider looking in.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

*sighs* I really wish I could CLOSE threads...

:rofl:...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 2, 2012)

As the creater you can delete it, but i guess you cant close it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> As the creater you can delete it, but i guess you cant close it.


 

yeah but whats the point...lol... thriving on chaos and whatnot...lol...


----------

